# Come centrare lo schermo?

## orda2000

Ciao a tutti,

come si fa a centrare lo schermo?

Esiste qualche utility?

grazie mille!

dani

----------

## HexDEF6

 *orda2000 wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> come si fa a centrare lo schermo?
> 
> Esiste qualche utility?
> ...

 

xvidtune

dovrebbe fare al caso tuo!

Ciao

----------

## orda2000

dove la posso trovare?

----------

## orda2000

ok... trovato...

ma non riesco a centrare la tv

 :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## cerri

Che stai usando (skeda video, tipo di uscita, versione di XFree, versione di drivers, ecc)?

----------

## MyZelF

 *orda2000 wrote:*   

> ma non riesco a centrare la tv
> 
>  

 

Puoi provare con nvtv, se la tua scheda è tra quelle supportate.

----------

## orda2000

ok grazie...

ora provo...

ho fatto emerge nvtv...

è giusta la procedura?

la scheda è un nvdia...

dovrebbe essere un nforce il chip...

è un xbox...

grazie ancora!

----------

## MyZelF

 *orda2000 wrote:*   

> ok grazie...
> 
> ora provo...
> 
> ho fatto emerge nvtv...
> ...

 

Nel portage non è presente al momento, nemmeno come masked, l'ultima versione, che puoi prelevare da qui. Se non ricordo male puoi utilizzarlo tanto da riga di comando quanto attraverso una comoda interfaccia grafica (se hai installato X e le gtk)...

 *orda2000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la scheda è un nvdia...
> 
> dovrebbe essere un nforce il chip...
> ...

 

Se si tratta di una xbox il chip grafico è qualcosa che assomiglia ad un gforce, piuttosto che ad un nforce...  :Smile: 

----------

## orda2000

e allora cosa ho fatto io?

ho fatto emerge nvtv e me l'ha installato...

quando lo lancio mi dice che non ho un nvidia...

l'xvidtune non mi funziona...

qualsiasi pulsante schiaccio (right, left, up, down...)

non fa niente anche se le impostazioni cambiano...

ho letto che si puo' modificare manualmente un file

x la configurazione... quale?

grazie mille!

dani

----------

## koma

credo XF86Config sia il file...ma a ttento a dove metti mani fanne una copia di bacjup te lo consiglio ke io ho sklerato 2 gg a risettare i driver nvidia  :Razz: 

----------

## orda2000

ok ma cosa devo modificare esattamente?

hai idea?

----------

## MyZelF

 *orda2000 wrote:*   

> e allora cosa ho fatto io?
> 
> ho fatto emerge nvtv e me l'ha installato...
> 
> quando lo lancio mi dice che non ho un nvidia...

 

Se hai dato semplicemente un emerge nvtv stai usando la versione 0.4.0...

Con

```
emerge /usr/portage/media-video/nvtv/nvtv-0.4.4.ebuild
```

puoi installare la più recente versione masked presente nel portage, ma nella home del progetto è già disponibile la 0.4.5.

Ora non ho il tempo di approfondire, ma ho visto che ci sono patch per le versioni >=0.4.1 che aggiungono il supporto per il chip dell'xbox... forse queste patch sono state comprese nelle versioni più recenti, quindi ti conviene provare l'ultima versione disponibile o cercare delle patch per la versione che hai installato.

----------

## MyZelF

Ho controllato il changelog di nvtv 0.4.5 ed il supporto per xbox è presente dalla 0.4.3. Io ti consiglio comunque di provare prima l'ultima versione.

Ah, e per quanto riguarda il tweak di XF86Config non credo possa influire sul TV-out, in questo caso.

ciao

----------

## orda2000

ok... installato... ma anche quì qualsiasi pulsante premo non fa nulla!

non so come posso fare... sono in crisi  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## MyZelF

Hai già dato un'occhiata qui: http://gentoox.shallax.com/patches.htm? Ci sono delle patch (xbv e xbv2) che forse risolvono il tuo problema:

 *Quote:*   

> The xbv patch fixes the overscan issue in Gentoox which cuts off text around the edges of the screen.

 

----------

